
Ask HN: How many repositories/projects your team handle? - howmanyrepos
Hello folks, I&#x27;m working in a startup with ~50 repositores, we usually touch around 15 in a year, we maintain softwares for: Issue Tracking, ERP, LIMS, 3 visualization softwares, including a CAD system and a few more...<p>In a bottom line: we are a team of 7 managing around 15 projects ranging from small to medium-to-big applications. I think we are obnoxiously overloaded, I would like to know how many projects your team manage and how big is your team? Also, feel free to share your feelings about your situation :D
======
mtmail
Number of repositories/files/lines is a poor indication of complexity
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Source_lines_of_code#Disadvant...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Source_lines_of_code#Disadvantages)

